# Kent vet



## hoggedmane (25 May 2012)

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/document-library/smith-david-may-2012-charges/


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

CANT DOWNLOAD ON MY WORK COMPUTER, WHAT DOES IT SAY!!!!!!


----------



## Cuffey (25 May 2012)

Benson sadly only about docking puppies--had hoped for more

ROYAL COLLEGE OF VETERINARY SURGEONS
V
DAVID E SMITH
CHARGE SHEET
That, being registered in the Register of Veterinary Surgeons and whilst in practice at Lakeview
Veterinary Centre, 58 Union Road, Deal, Kent CT14 6AR and Dover & Folkestone Quarantine
Kennels, Crete Road West, Folkestone, Kent CT18 7AB you:
1. On 14 December 2010, in the Channel Magistrates Court, were convicted of removing the
whole or part of a dog's tail otherwise than for the purpose of medical treatment and were
sentenced to pay a fine of £1,300; and further that the conviction was on 16 May 2011 upheld
by the Canterbury Crown Court;
And it is alleged that the above conviction renders you unfit to practise veterinary surgery;
AND/OR
2. That, being registered in the Register of Veterinary Surgeons and whilst in practice at
Lakeview Veterinary Centre, 58 Union Road, Deal, Kent CT14 6AR and Dover & Folkestone
Quarantine Kennels, Crete Road West, Folkestone, Kent CT18 7AB you:
a. On 27 March 2008, other than in relation to the conviction in the Channel Magistrates
Court on 14 December 2010 referred to in 1 above, removed the whole or part of the
tail of 12 puppies other than for the purpose of medical treatment; and/or
b. in or around April 2009, altered a record that had been completed in relation to the
removal by you on 27 March 2008 of the tails of puppies by adding the words "for
law enforcement"; and that you did so:
i. in a deliberate and/or dishonest attempt to mislead; and/or
2
ii. when you ought to have known that the said alteration might have been
misleading.
AND THAT, in relation to the facts alleged, whether individually or cumulatively, you have been
guilty of disgraceful conduct in a professional respect.
21 March 2012


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

Ok, thanks for that. Nothing to do with vettings of horses yet then.


----------



## NooNoo59 (25 May 2012)

I dont think this is the first time he has done something wrong, best avoided in relation to all animals


----------



## hoggedmane (25 May 2012)

no but I posted it so hopefully anyone looking for a vet to vet horses in Kent would be wary.

I had a pony vetted by him too and have been contacted by many others who have too.

I would like to avoid anyone else having similar problems. I don't really care why he's struck off - just hope that this time he won't be allowed back.


----------



## NooNoo59 (25 May 2012)

and so say all of us!!


----------



## EAST KENT (25 May 2012)

OK you lot..let`s give you the facts on this one. David was asked to dock a Rottie litter bred by a security establishment purely for working homes,so he obliged. Now,if the clients were lying THAT is not his fault. As it happens,another vet ..who had worked for him ,his first job in fact,..had one of these docked rotties enter his surgery when it was around six months old.How do I know..I was in that surgery at the time.That vet had parted on bad terms with David,and just could`nt wait to "get" him.Despicible in my opinion to do this to someone good enough to give them their first chance in practice,but there you are ,some folk are scrotes.
  This vet then informed the rspca..no caps you`ll notice..and so it all started up.YESTERDAY  THE CASE WAS DISMISSED,END OF STORY.


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

Hmmm, I think there is alot more to the interest on here than docked tails.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 May 2012)

Possibly so..but that yet has to be proved,and NO ONE is guilty until PROVED so! I would be totally amazed if anything was proved in the future, I KNOW this guy very well remember ,you lot do not,he is`nt faultless by any means ..but a crook..NEVER.
   By the way ,ANYONE stupid enough to get a horse vetted by the dealers vet has to be less than intelligent in my opinion.


----------



## hoggedmane (25 May 2012)

No one said they used the dealer's vet - I asked the dealer I dealt with specifically whether she was his vet and when I booked the appointment whether they were her vet so are you now telling  me he was their vet? Kent police would be interested in that.

exert from RCVS documents on the case
'The Committee has concluded that Mr Smiths conduct fell short of that to be expected of a
veterinary surgeon but does not consider that it fell far short of that to be expected of a
member of the profession. Therefore, the case is dismissed.'

All documents can be read here
http://www.rcvs.org.uk/complaints/disciplinary-hearings/


----------



## Suziq77 (25 May 2012)

He was our vet when I was a kid (in the 1990s).  All our ponies liked him and me and my sister did too (we were aged from 7 to 18 when we used him).  Reading reports like this makes me sad as I remember him as a really good vet


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Possibly so..but that yet has to be proved,and NO ONE is guilty until PROVED so! I would be totally amazed if anything was proved in the future, I KNOW this guy very well remember ,you lot do not,he is`nt faultless by any means ..but a crook..NEVER.
   By the way ,ANYONE stupid enough to get a horse vetted by the dealers vet has to be less than intelligent in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Thats your view.  Mine and many others on here may choose to differ with what you believe. But that is not an arguement to have on here.


----------



## hoggedmane (25 May 2012)

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/news-and-events/news/kent-vet-suspended-for-dishonest-certification/

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/news-and-events/news/kent-vet-suspended-for-dishonest-certification/
seems to have been quite an unlucky practice


----------



## EAST KENT (25 May 2012)

As said..CASE DISMISSED.Now it is up to those of you who purchased dud horses to provide tangible evidence is`nt it? Now,I bought a cob mare off another dealer in Kent..oh so quiet when I tried it..and oh so different once back home. I do believe it was drugged at viewing ..but I cannot PROVE it..she was sold on at a loss. Had I taken it up it would have been laughed out of court.Animals are not machines are they,buy with your eyes in the  back of your head.One tip,the dealer usually emphasises how good the animal is in the aspect it is bad in..in that case napping,   in another napping and spinning plus being unloadable.Yes it loaded to get it home,funny how droopy it`s bottom lip was though! I have bought two horses vetted by David,both are wonderful and exactly what it said on the tin, and neither were the two duds mentioned.


----------



## hoggedmane (25 May 2012)

Actually I won a court case against the dealer but they wriggle and ignore the law and I didn't get my money back. Hence I do feel I have something to say.


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

Lucky you. Just because you have had a good experience with him does not mean that happens for everyone.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 May 2012)

I would warn you that you are sailing close to the wind on the libel front,there is a limit on how much you can say in law .NOTHING is proved,so far no charges have been brought..you should remember this and tread carefully.


----------



## MrsB (25 May 2012)

Thanks for the advice to everyone  I don't need warning, thanks.


----------



## MrsB (25 May 2012)

Oh dear, state the facts and then get told off!


----------



## benson21 (25 May 2012)

Isnt it always the way.


----------



## lizziehb (27 May 2012)

It seems if you read the RCVS statement that they were quite on the side of the vet - they say in no uncertain terms that the clients were lying!


----------



## EAST KENT (27 May 2012)

Pressurised by the rspca and wanted to avoid prosecution themselves most probably,but yes,their case was full of holes.


----------



## cptrayes (27 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			By the way ,ANYONE stupid enough to get a horse vetted by the dealers vet has to be less than intelligent in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting argument 

Do you also  think that any drunk girl stupid enough to go back to a guys flat with him deserves to be raped? Or anyone who forgets to shut a window deserves to be burgled?


----------



## EAST KENT (27 May 2012)

So,just supposing these crocks that were vetted as fine had actually been given a shot a couple of days before vetting? Drugs can easily be obtained ,the vet is`nt to know.If it was a five stage vetting though..are`nt blood samples taken and stored?  All I CAN tell you is that THAT drug is not on the shelf of that practice.As said..no one is guilty until  proved so .  Until any charges do surface it seems better and fairer to shut up .


----------



## HappyHooves (28 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			So,just supposing these crocks that were vetted as fine had actually been given a shot a couple of days before vetting? Drugs can easily be obtained ,the vet is`nt to know.If it was a five stage vetting though..are`nt blood samples taken and stored?  All I CAN tell you is that THAT drug is not on the shelf of that practice.As said..no one is guilty until  proved so .  Until any charges do surface it seems better and fairer to shut up .
		
Click to expand...

What drug is "THAT drug"  or did I miss something?

And you know what's on the shelves? How interesting!


----------



## lizziehb (29 May 2012)

Just realised no one actually put the result on this thread, just the charges 

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/document-library/smith-david-e-may-2012-decision-on-fitness-to-practice/

Worth a read.


----------



## MrsB (31 May 2012)

HappyHooves said:



			What drug is "THAT drug"  or did I miss something?

And you know what's on the shelves? How interesting!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, so just wondering East Kent as you seem to know what's on the shelves... I'm one of those "stupid people" that foolishly trusted a vet to carry out a vetting... I can't say exactly what he failed on in case once again, I get told off for stating the facts...


----------



## Dovorian (31 May 2012)

The 'rumours' about this vet have been going on for ages locally! I know of a few instances which may be 'questionable' in the eyes of some folk, but also many who think he is realistic when dealing with large animals. He actually trusts the judgement of owners which I think is quite rare, but I admit this relates to larger stock - cattle horses etc.

EastKent - how on earth do you know what drugs Mr Smith has?

We can all choose which vet to use, it is a business relationship after all. And no, he isn't my vet!


----------



## Toffee44 (31 May 2012)

I have used this vet, and his practice. But luckily never needed mroe than jabs. But have heard of another vet locally, who again had rumours about a false pass 5* that was never proven, words can be horrible things.


There has always been rumours about David, and that there have been rumours about docking before this one. Just because people think its wrong to dock a dog doesnt mean the vet was 100% wrong to do so. Many of those against docking which they now have their way with law, dont see injurys on working dogs however the law is the law. 

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Pebbles (31 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			So,just supposing these crocks that were vetted as fine had actually been given a shot a couple of days before vetting? Drugs can easily be obtained ,the vet is`nt to know.If it was a five stage vetting though..are`nt blood samples taken and stored?  All I CAN tell you is that THAT drug is not on the shelf of that practice.As said..no one is guilty until  proved so .  Until any charges do surface it seems better and fairer to shut up .
		
Click to expand...

East Kent if you know what drugs 'THAT PRACTICE' has on its shelves I am sure you also know that the bloods taken are worthless in the hands of an unscrupulous vet.  The DNA is not able to be proven in the same way as for humans (I don't know why this is but have been advised by the police) and so blood from another 'clean' horse can be produced if called to question and of course test clear.  Win win for both seller and vet?


----------



## MrsB (1 June 2012)

I had bloods checked - what a pointless and expensive exercise that was! 

Seems East Kent has fallen off the planet - wonder why they're not responding?!


----------



## Pebbles (1 June 2012)

Agree with Mrs B! :-( the silence is deafening!!!


----------



## Firewell (5 June 2012)

This vet bends the rules to his own (his pockets?) advantage, he is totally unscrupulous and just about covers his tracks enough so he continues to get away with it. I'm surprised it's just the docking of dogs tails that was on that form.


----------



## Pebbles (5 June 2012)

Don't worry Firewell it will soon be the 'other matters' too!!!


----------



## Dovorian (6 June 2012)

Hmmmm...

At the end of the day, I think the bank balances are sufficient to allow a very comfortable retirement and I reiterate the fact that I believe no 'action' will be taken to offer redress for those affected. The vet in question will just retire happily. I would add that some of the questionable acts were undertaken by members of staff at the practice.

And I still don't know how EastKent knows what is on the practice's shelves?

Only today I heard that somebody who had a horse vetted by Mr XXXXh is taking it back to the surgery for a lameness workup ( ? Navicular), and only 2 months after purchase. 

Jeez, when will folks learn? If only we could have a 'Chatham House' agreement to share dealer and vet collaboration details with fear of persecution.


----------



## Pebbles (7 June 2012)

Dovorian said:



			Hmmmm...

At the end of the day, I think the bank balances are sufficient to allow a very comfortable retirement and I reiterate the fact that I believe no 'action' will be taken to offer redress for those affected. The vet in question will just retire happily. I would add that some of the questionable acts were undertaken by members of staff at the practice.

And I still don't know how EastKent knows what is on the practice's shelves?

Only today I heard that somebody who had a horse vetted by Mr XXXXh is taking it back to the surgery for a lameness workup ( ? Navicular), and only 2 months after purchase. 

Jeez, when will folks learn? If only we could have a 'Chatham House' agreement to share dealer and vet collaboration details with fear of persecution.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I totally agree Dovorian re the 'Chatham House' idea.  As for redress to those affected, nothing will put right all the heartache and pain suffered by horses and new owners alike - but it would go some way to appease us if RCVS would finally do the honourable thing and expose this vet (and his practice) to the world and take some action that in some way would hurt him.  Though again I fear you are right and that won't happen :-( Let us just hope that we have been able to raise some awareness and save a few more from using these rogues.


----------



## benson21 (7 June 2012)

This is the real problem.  When we bought from these people with him doing the vetting, we hadnt heard of any problems.  Only since we got the horse home and some horsey people asked where we got him from were we asked 'why on earth have you bought from them, and had him vetted by him?' I know you cant expose on here because H&H and liabilty, but I really feel there should be some place where dodgy dealers and vets, amongst other things should be allowed to be discussed openly.


----------



## EAST KENT (7 June 2012)

Well of course the reason is that in THIS country everyone is innocent until PROVED guilty.Don`t quite know what you mean by "Chatham House" Explain?? 
Gosh,well obviously this poor vet is expected to have a crystal ball on board his  car then..I mean not diagnosing navicular that is GOING to happen two months hence,  grief  ,how negligent.
   Nothing said ,as we wait happily for you to incriminate yourselves deeper and deeper  

   Do you suppose I should ask my doctor if I will become lame  in six months????


----------



## Ladydragon (7 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Nothing said ,as we wait happily for you to incriminate yourselves deeper and deeper  

Click to expand...

Are you 'related' to him in some way?

I'm not involved in any of this and live a substantial distance away but your comments are interesting to say the least...

And I don't know about your doctor but mine is quite capable of predicting a fairly accurate progression of an identified condition - as opposed to an unforeseen accident...

PS...Chatham House would refer to the idea of a sharing of any and all relevant information without necessarily revealing the individuals involved...  Frank and open discussion...


----------



## Chavhorse (7 June 2012)

I am not involved in any way at all either apart from the fact that I am moving back to Kent and looking to buy a second horse.  Strangely I have now had two viewings suddenly be cancelled once I had said that I only wanted my personal vet to carry out the vetting.

Maybe I am missing the point here but as a professional surely you would not want to open yourself up to even the remote possibility of being accused of "fixing a Vetting"?  Therefore it makes sense that you would either refuse or only go ahead with the vetting with a full disclosure to the person paying for the vetting about your connection with the seller?  Surely this is just standard good practice?


----------



## EAST KENT (7 June 2012)

And I don't know about your doctor but mine is quite capable of predicting a fairly accurate progression of an identified condition - as opposed to an unforeseen accident 

[/QUOTE]

 Quite..but when was the condition identified? By x ray presumably? If there was a way of masking navicular I was aware of I would have grabbed the chance with my last beloved mare. As far as I am aware there is not a long acting (two months) drug solution,I wish there had been.


----------



## Ladydragon (7 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:






			And I don't know about your doctor but mine is quite capable of predicting a fairly accurate progression of an identified condition - as opposed to an unforeseen accident 



Click to expand...

 Quite..but when was the condition identified? By x ray presumably? If there was a way of masking navicular I was aware of I would have grabbed the chance with my last beloved mare. As far as I am aware there is not a long acting (two months) drug solution,I wish there had been.
		
Click to expand...

I would also expect a qualified vet (or my doctor for that matter) to spot something that I would not - anything that in their professional capacity might give cause for concern and even too subtle for many buyers...  That does not need an instant diagnosis...   Why else have a vetting? 

Neither you or I can comment with any degree of accuracy at post referring to potential navicular - unless either of us where there and I most certainly wasn't...  Whether the vet missed something that should have been noted by a qualified professional or not is merely supposition as a thread contributor...  You appear to wish to use current investigations to try and demonstrate an obvious disassociation with a recent vetting which is impossible to determine from the stated information...

I do see you've still been unable to clarify the comments referring to your affirmed knowledge of the pharmaceuticals carried on the premises of this particular clinic and/or potential misuse of whatever drug it is that you were referring to...


----------



## Dovorian (7 June 2012)

From East Kent: 

Nothing said ,as we wait happily for you to incriminate yourselves deeper and deeper 


Forgive me East Kent, but who would be incriminating themselves and in what way? 

Personally I feel that readers here are quite capable to making up their own minds in respect of comments made by other members.  At the same time it is rare for a member to post specific details as that would be wrong in a public forum, we just coffeehouse in what I hope is good spirit. IF a reader has a personal interest then they will pick up on points which relate to their particular issue, totally up to them to confirm the validity. 

Crumbs we will end up with a Hansard version of the forum at this rate .......

And no, we have never used this practice for any stock or pets over the past 30 odd years for the simple reason that we use another vet!


----------



## MrsB (8 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			If there was a way of masking navicular I was aware of I would have grabbed the chance with my last beloved mare. As far as I am aware there is not a long acting (two months) drug solution,I wish there had been.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting... so it sounds like you would happily disguise a condition such as that with a drug and then sell/move on your horse to an unsuspecting buyer... Correct me if I'm wrong 

Nobody has mentioned any type of drugs except you and you are clearly in the know of what this practice has on their shelves and you are incriminating nobody except yourself, especially with a statement like that above...


----------



## MrsB (8 June 2012)

And you can use the Epona Stars page to post about unscrupulous vets/dealers...


----------



## pookie (8 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Nothing said ,as we wait happily for you to incriminate yourselves deeper and deeper  

Click to expand...

"We"?

I'm also not entirely sure you know what 'incriminate' means


----------



## Pebbles (8 June 2012)

pookie said:



			"We"?

I'm also not entirely sure you know what 'incriminate' means 

Click to expand...

Love it - very succinct!!


----------



## Dovorian (8 June 2012)

Well, this is jolly good fun.

I think EastKent has got a job - unlike those of us who have time to surf in the afternoon - in my defence I was up at 4am today!!


----------



## MrsB (8 June 2012)

I'm excellent at time management and have my own business  and yes, not bad entertainment!!!


----------



## Horseback Rider (11 July 2012)

Speaking from personal experience I sued D Smith in 2001 as he vetted a horse I had on loan in March and woudl not hand over the certificate that I needed for insurance purposes until May. Due to the value of the horse I coudln't insure with out the cert I basically had stage a sit in at his surgery to get it and then get it re written as there where errors on it. The horse unfortuntaly came down with a very bad case of colic 11 days in to my insurance (you can't claim for the first 14) due to delayed decisions on where how to treat she sadly passed away. I sued for the cost of the horse as I wasn't covered by the insurance as explained above. I knew David and his brother and beleive that shortly after this happend he was repremanded for letting horses be transported through Dover Dock without have blodd results back. I also used ot work at a Kent yard and it was well known that he did all the vettings on horses being sold for a reason. I am sure that there are other instances that people can add tot he above. I am not implying that he is evil ina nay way but very a unsrcroupulous (sp) business man.


----------



## MrsB (11 July 2012)

Totally unprofessional!  I'll give this 5 mins before it's gone


----------



## NooNoo59 (11 July 2012)

I use to work at a Kent yard as well, strange how the horses didnt look quite sound after flexion test, but if the yard owner had a word, like she is only going to hack it, he would pass it. Not the best way to carry on when you are spending other peoples money


----------



## Horseback Rider (12 July 2012)

MrsB said:



			Totally unprofessional!  I'll give this 5 mins before it's gone 

Click to expand...

Mrs B are you saying that my comments are unprofessional ?? all of the information stated above is availabel in public records ??


----------



## MrsB (12 July 2012)

The practice & vet are totally unprofessional   Certainly have been from what I can see...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Possibly so..but that yet has to be proved,and NO ONE is guilty until PROVED so! I would be totally amazed if anything was proved in the future, I KNOW this guy very well remember ,you lot do not,he is`nt faultless by any means ..but a crook..NEVER.

Click to expand...

Am I missing something here ? Wasn't he found guilty and fined of this offence in the magistrates court ? Not quite so innocent.
The RCVS has its own standards of correct practice obviously.


----------



## MrsB (12 July 2012)

I think his teflon coating may be wearing a bit thin these days


----------



## EAST KENT (12 July 2012)

horserider said:



			Am I missing something here ? Wasn't he found guilty and fined of this offence in the magistrates court ? Not quite so innocent.
The RCVS has its own standards of correct practice obviously.
		
Click to expand...

The Loverly rspca..lower text notice..took him to court for docking a litter of rotties ,bred by a working security firm.The court found him guilty of that,just too damn  obliging;the RVC did not find him guilty of cruelty,their main concern.The whole thing was instigated by a vet in Herne Bay with a grudge against his previous employer.
  The previous "horse bloods" case,which he got a suspension of ten months for (had a great long break travelling the world)In that case it was a show jumper going to Barbados,he knew the blood results..it was a disease unknown in uk..but had not the actual paperwork to go with the animal.Again,too bloody obliging to the professional horse transporters,let it go so as not to miss a flight.
 That  is his main fault, too obliging,  is that a fault? In today`s world of crossing T`s and dotting I`s and being a bloody jobsworth I find it quite refreshing.


----------



## Pebbles (12 July 2012)

'Too obliging' is very good way of describing him I would totally agree, sadly 'too obliging' to the seller not the buyer....................


----------



## Ladydragon (12 July 2012)

Poor man...  It was obviously the fault of the airline...  If they'd been obliging enough to hold the flight and prevent him from having to breach professional guidelines due to time constraints...well, all would have been ok then I guess...



PS EK...I'm not sure if I missed it but did you ever confirm what 'that' drug was and how you know the pharmaceutical contents of a particular surgery?


----------



## benson21 (12 July 2012)

So, its all our fault then is it? The situation he has put many of us in is ok, because he has been too obliging?


----------



## MrsB (12 July 2012)

Yes, that drug... the mystery one...

Go Chattyday84!!


----------



## MrsB (12 July 2012)

And clearly EAST KENT is on the payroll as she's so knowledgeable on the subject...


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (12 July 2012)

Just a quick note, but any vet having good and bad reports are not mutually exclusive; just because someone does a good job for some people does not preclude them from being the proverbial cowboy with someone else, especially for financial incentives. Also, if I was worried that a horse was drugged up on the hush-hush, it's not the registered, accounted for drugs in the lock cupboard that I'd be looking to find the source, but something much less traceable in someone's back pocket as it were!


----------



## s4sugar (12 July 2012)

Re the Docking of Rottie puppies. This may be against the law but is not cruelty - the same procedure is perfectly legal for some breeds bred to work.

A case of the law being an equine with long ears and the RCVS was correct that time. All the other times and falsifying documents......and not learning from past experience ........makes for a vet I would not want on the register.
Hasn't another vet from the same practice also been convicted of falsifying documents? I'm very surprised that they are allowed to perform as LVO.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 July 2012)

Those are the facts as I know them,not on the payroll ,never have been. David has saved the life of one of my horses,and indeed did fail a mare I was looking to buy on her flexion test.Just phoned me and did not proceed with  the job  or  running up any more money on her. Shame,she was a nice cob.
    Oh yes ,been caught out myself ,by the way,one was so bloody evil he had to sedate it to get it in the lorry to send it home,brave as Hell..ran in to a rearing mare and got the vein first try.And would`nt accept the offer of a helmet either,I was gobsmacked.Point is,if he vets something for me,I trust it,sorry  if any of you find different.
    We will just have to W@C what ,if anything ,can be proved won`t we? Personally I would`nt bet on anything .
 Now,maybe we best all shut up until enough evidence is found or NOT  to bring a case,don`t hold your breathe.


----------



## Ladydragon (13 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Refer to previous post

Click to expand...

I haven't got the foggiest idea which post you are referring to as I've not seen a specific drug mentioned...  Or any explanation of how you'd know what pharmaceuticals a particular vet surgery keep on their shelves...  But I'm old, and have my dim days...

So in the words of Tom Hanks...  "explain it to me like I'm a four year old" and please tell me which of your previous comment contains the clarification quite a number of us appear to be waiting for...


----------



## EAST KENT (13 July 2012)

Ladydragon said:



			I haven't got the foggiest idea which post you are referring to as I've not seen a specific drug mentioned...  Or any explanation of how you'd know what pharmaceuticals a particular vet surgery keep on their shelves...  But I'm old, and have my dim days...

So in the words of Tom Hanks...  "explain it to me like I'm a four year old" and please tell me which of your previous comment contains the clarification quite a number of us appear to be waiting for... 

Click to expand...

Refer to previous post


----------



## Ladydragon (13 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:





Ladydragon said:



			I haven't got the foggiest idea which post you are referring to as I've not seen a specific drug mentioned...  Or any explanation of how you'd know what pharmaceuticals a particular vet surgery keep on their shelves...  But I'm old, and have my dim days...

So in the words of Tom Hanks...  "explain it to me like I'm a four year old" and please tell me which of your previous comment contains the clarification quite a number of us appear to be waiting for... 

Click to expand...

Refer to previous post

Click to expand...

Um...am I to presume you have a problem reading text today EK?  Or just being deliberately obtuse?

I can't think of any other reason for completely ignoring my request and repeating yourself after being told it was an answer that made no sense...

Unless, maybe clarification of anything you post is just a weak area for you...


----------



## MrsB (13 July 2012)

Truth hurts doesn't it...  And you still can't deny the facts, I know what they are, so you sit high on your soapbox


----------



## annabeleleanor (7 August 2013)

Has anybody reported him to rcvs, or got anywhere at all with him? He really needs to be stopped. He vetted a horse I bought back in December who I found out a few months ago actually should not have been ridden this whole time, she could've collapsed whenever I worked her so this put both mine and her lives in danger. I paid for a 5 stage check, and trusted his professional opinion on the horse. I now have a horse who I can't ride and can't sell and it is all thanks to him.


----------



## MrsB (7 August 2013)

Yes he has been reported, several times over and is currently out on bail following his arrest in April 2012 (but no charged or convicted)...


----------



## annabeleleanor (7 August 2013)

That's interesting, I'm going to try. I don't know how he can get away with it..


----------



## hayinamanger (7 August 2013)

The Veterinary Defence Society (VDS) is a powerful body.


----------



## emmafielding (11 March 2015)

Hi sorry to bother you, can l ask whether you done anything about it? thanks


----------



## R'n'R (12 November 2015)

This Vet, David Smith, told me in writing that a horses x-rays were clean. three months later the horse went lame behind. On second examination of the x-rays by two other vets at a different practice, i was told that the original x-rays clearly show ocd and arthritis. I spent a lot of money on this 4yr old show jumper, and he now just looks pretty in a field. Thank you David for wasting my money and time (not to mention emotional heart ache and a mental breakdown!!)


----------



## R'n'R (12 November 2015)

I am in a similar situation, he keeps being allowed to practice again. i will be reporting him.


----------



## emmafielding (12 November 2015)

l hope you do report him asap to the RCVS, l have all the way!!!!!! he will be stopped


----------



## onemoretime (20 December 2015)

If you go on to Facebook site Dodgy Dealers The truth do a search on David Smith or ask the Admin and you will find that other people have had quite a bit of trouble with this man.


----------



## emmafielding (21 December 2015)

onemoretime said:



			If you go on to Facebook site Dodgy Dealers The truth do a search on David Smith or ask the Admin and you will find that other people have had quite a bit of trouble with this man.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much x


----------



## benson21 (23 December 2015)

All goes to court in February!!


----------



## emmafielding (23 December 2015)

lm hoping this February 16? Good Luck & very best wishes to you l will be next x


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 December 2015)

emmafielding said:



			lm hoping this February 16? Good Luck & very best wishes to you l will be next x
		
Click to expand...

Next - but not last.  Yet another case he's wriggled out of - but he HAS agreed to NOT  doing any more vettings.  That might save a  few more people from grief (if he DOES vettings now it'll be a wipe-out.)


----------



## emmafielding (27 December 2015)

well l will help anyone out, give you my last to help and give people a 2nd chance but if you take the P then the worm turns and you will cop everything. So he will cop it everything.


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 December 2015)

emmafielding said:



			well l will help anyone out, give you my last to help and give people a 2nd chance but if you take the P then the worm turns and you will cop everything. So he will cop it everything.
		
Click to expand...



What ARE you talking about??


----------



## emmafielding (27 December 2015)

well if you haven't been reading then you wouldnt know would you


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 December 2015)

emmafielding said:



			well if you haven't been reading then you wouldnt know would you
		
Click to expand...


You really are an ill-mannered little prat - hardly worth responding to!  I've read the whole thread - which was why I thought it worth bringing up to date.  What YOU said on the subject was very little!  Can you add anything - or will you just restrictyourself to being rude?


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2015)

A few years ago now,  but we have a Norwich based vet,  a man who I hold in high regard,  and for some reason he 'adjusted' a date on a vaccination record for the horse owner.  It was done,  so I understand,  as a favour.  Somehow it came to light following the sale of the horse,  the owner blamed the vet and he was barred from practice for six months.  Every vet in the county was aware of what happened,  and none that I know of would now run such a risk.  

That ANY vet would put himself at risk over any dishonest dealings,  has me wondering at their sanity level.

Alec.


----------



## emmafielding (30 December 2015)

Hello Alec
             well l did respond to the lady previously with her comments and l wasn't honestly being rude, l am being cautious yes, but it seems not to of been posted, perhaps someone is watching as this is serious. l totally agree with you and you would not believe what is going on & what has been going on it is like going back 50yrs +, its unbelieveable. l would dearly like a list of names, animals & situations from approximately 1980 ish who have suffered, l have asked previously but no one messaged me perhaps that is an indication that people either cannot be bothered because it is now history or are scared to. l don't know what to think


----------



## whiteroom (31 December 2015)

Emmafielding, may I ask why you need specific cases and what you would do with the information? As legal cases can be sensitive, I am sure you will see why I ask.




emmafielding said:



			Hello Alec
             well l did respond to the lady previously with her comments and l wasn't honestly being rude, l am being cautious yes, but it seems not to of been posted, perhaps someone is watching as this is serious. l totally agree with you and you would not believe what is going on & what has been going on it is like going back 50yrs +, its unbelieveable. l would dearly like a list of names, animals & situations from approximately 1980 ish who have suffered, l have asked previously but no one messaged me perhaps that is an indication that people either cannot be bothered because it is now history or are scared to. l don't know what to think
		
Click to expand...


----------



## emmafielding (31 December 2015)

Hello
l am asking out of self interest as to how many over the past 20 odd years have suffered or have had a bad experiences. l would never divulge any information without full permission. l fully understand & agree legal cases are sensitive hence the fact of not entering very much info, l also know that if the RCVS yet again allow this to continue something has to be done. Historic cases have only recently come about in other incidents because people have come forward united together to stop things happening. Animals cannot speak & as an owner it is my full responsibility to protect them something l personally feel that l let them down so far. This is the only reason l asked


----------



## whiteroom (9 February 2016)

He;s vetted a horse!   Who do we inform please?


----------



## emmafielding (13 February 2016)

what problems have you had? you can private message me thanx


----------



## LD&S (16 February 2016)

David Smith practises abut 5 minutes from me, as you can imagine there have been a lot of stories over the years, mainly 3rd hand but I am just being nosey really and wondered if there was any news that could be put on here.


----------



## emmafielding (16 February 2016)

Hi do you use him?


----------



## LD&S (16 February 2016)

emmafielding said:



			Hi do you use him?
		
Click to expand...

No and never had though we did use the practice for a while for one of our greyhounds but always made it clear we wouldn't see him.

Was there due to be a court appearance today?


----------



## emmafielding (18 February 2016)

Hi l honestly don't know l'm afraid really do wish l did know, have heard there is a court hearing this month but where, when ??


----------



## onemoretime (27 February 2016)

emmafielding said:



			Hi l honestly don't know l'm afraid really do wish l did know, have heard there is a court hearing this month but where, when ??
		
Click to expand...

  Ask on Dodgy Dealers UK Facebook site.  There has been a thread on there about this vet.

Dodgy dealers I wouldn't expect anything else but vets well really!!!


----------



## LD&S (29 February 2016)

onemoretime said:



			Ask on Dodgy Dealers UK Facebook site.  There has been a thread on there about this vet.

Dodgy dealers I wouldn't expect anything else but vets well really!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that Dodgy Horse Dealers UK? There are several sites that have dodgy dealers in the title.


----------



## onemoretime (3 March 2016)

LD&S said:



			Is that Dodgy Horse Dealers UK? There are several sites that have dodgy dealers in the title.
		
Click to expand...

  Yes it is sorry I didn't make that clear.  Dodgy Horse Dealers UK.


----------



## Cuffey (9 March 2016)

Understand the court case started Monday this week at Maidstone


----------



## emmafielding (10 March 2016)

Cuffey said:



			Understand the court case started Monday this week at Maidstone
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## benson21 (10 March 2016)

Emmafielding, can I ask what your story is please?  Obviously with court case I am being very careful of what I put on here, but you are being very persistant, through the forum, and also pm's to me, and, to be fair, you are coming across really rather suspiciously! I dont want to offend you, or anyone else, but the more you dig, the less you will find out!


----------



## emmafielding (10 March 2016)

benson21 said:



			Emmafielding, can I ask what your story is please?  Obviously with court case I am being very careful of what I put on here, but you are being very persistant, through the forum, and also pm's to me, and, to be fair, you are coming across really rather suspiciously! I dont want to offend you, or anyone else, but the more you dig, the less you will find out!
		
Click to expand...

Hi l really really am sorry if l am coming across like that l honestly don't mean to. l pm'd you purely as l knew you would be being cautious of what you put on here. l am trying to be by not saying actually what has been going on since 2014. l am trying to sort out my dispute properly which is now dragging on & on, yes l have asked questions people clam up & then l get a dozen whispers & l'm gasping because l cannot believe the more l find out (if it is true) Please do excuse me l will leave you alone, really do wish you the very best result & if you are willing when all finished if you contact me will give you my info story etc l want to got to court. l am sorry if l have offended you l am 100% genuine


----------



## Cuffey (11 March 2016)

http://www.thelawpages.com/court-hearings-lists/Maidstone-Crown-Court.php


----------



## emmafielding (11 March 2016)

Cuffey said:



http://www.thelawpages.com/court-hearings-lists/Maidstone-Crown-Court.php

Click to expand...

Many thanks


----------



## Cuffey (13 March 2016)

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/news/three-accused-of-plot-to-92540/


----------



## benson21 (13 March 2016)

At long last!!  Its been a long wait, I just hope now, justice is done.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2016)

Cuffey said:



http://www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/news/three-accused-of-plot-to-92540/

Click to expand...

Should the case be proven,  then the vet will and should,  be barred from practice.  That's 'IF' the case is proven.  

The word 'Professional' implies that that the person concerned is to be trusted.  We'll see what the outcome is.

Thanks for that,  Cuffey.

Alec.


----------



## Penny Less (14 March 2016)

Article on this in Daily Mail today


----------



## ester (14 March 2016)

In most papers I think.


----------



## LD&S (16 March 2016)

A friend brought a copy of one of the local papers round today and the charges are conspiracy anoungst others, I 'm not sure of all the details but he and two females conspired to drug the horses with David smith doing the vettings between 2008 and 2013


----------



## Wundahorse (16 March 2016)

I think it's such a shame a professional of this calibre would sully his professional reputation. After many years training and practising to end what should be a good career on such a low is simply sad.
Unfortunately this happens in other clinical area such as medicine and Nursing. Perhaps this is a human failing. 
I also live in Lent and well aware of these issues.


----------



## emmafielding (17 March 2016)

All amounts to greed


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2016)

Wundahorse said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I also live in Lent and well aware of these issues.
		
Click to expand...

Lent;  a period of abstinence,  fasting and penitence.  Perhaps the professional concerned will now have the time to consider how contrite he should be.

Alec.


----------



## Wundahorse (17 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Lent;  a period of abstinence,  fasting and penitence.  Perhaps the professional concerned will now have the time to consider how contrite he should be.

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha one of my famous typos. I can account for living in Kent but not for adhering to Lent.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 March 2016)

Any news on this court case?


----------



## benson21 (24 March 2016)

still happening!


----------



## whiteroom (1 April 2016)

Any further info?


----------



## cobgoblin (2 April 2016)

They are up to witness 27....I think there are 70....so it's going to take a long time.


----------



## whiteroom (3 April 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			They are up to witness 27....I think there are 70....so it's going to take a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that will be expensive!


----------



## LD&S (15 April 2016)

Does anyone know if the case is still ongoing?


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 April 2016)

LD&S said:



			Does anyone know if the case is still ongoing?
		
Click to expand...

It was still going on Tuesday - still looking for anything more recent.

ETA - found it.  It was still going today!


----------



## LD&S (15 April 2016)

Crikey it must be costing a fortune


----------



## Alec Swan (15 April 2016)

^^^^ Yes,  but who?

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			^^^^ Yes,  but who?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

US!  With luck they'll get a hefty financial hit if they're convicted - but not enough to cover the costs.  Or they'll go to prison at our expense.  I say, Bring back the Birch!


----------



## cobgoblin (16 April 2016)

They were up to witness 53 yesterday ( Friday).


----------



## whiteroom (16 April 2016)

Aniela Jurecka is advertising on Facebook today!


----------



## benson21 (20 April 2016)

Now I think thats really wrong!  If you are in court for something like drink driving, surely they are not allowed to drive.  So why on earth is she still be allowed to sell?


----------



## Alec Swan (20 April 2016)

whiteroom said:



			Aniela Jurecka is advertising on Facebook today!
		
Click to expand...




benson21 said:



			Now I think thats really wrong!  If you are in court for something like drink driving, surely they are not allowed to drive.  So why on earth is she still be allowed to sell?
		
Click to expand...

Has Ms. Jurecka been found guilty yet?  If she hasn't,  then the Court will have to wait until she is,  assuming that she is,  and then the Court could place an order preventing her from trading,  perhaps.

Alec.


----------



## YorksG (21 April 2016)

benson21 said:



			Now I think thats really wrong!  If you are in court for something like drink driving, surely they are not allowed to drive.  So why on earth is she still be allowed to sell?
		
Click to expand...

Drunk driving is an "absolute" offence, the evidence and proof are obtained when the breath/blood sample is given, although the driving ban is the sentence given by the court, so I understand that you can drive until conviction ( insurance may be tricky).. If the defendant is pleading not guilty then of course she can continue to trade, we do still have the rule of innocent until proved guilty.


----------



## benson21 (22 April 2016)

Ok, my mistake, I just find it heartbreaking as, after what happened to , I can still see it happening to others.No, she hasnt been found guilty yet, but I know what happened in my case!


----------



## whiteroom (22 April 2016)

This seems very messy - Ms Jurecka I understand is also known as Anni Inceman (Willow Sport Horses?) Coincidentally ads from Ms Jurecka and Ms Inceman seem to be the same in several intances. Innocent until proven guilty of course but this is a tangled web,


----------



## cobgoblin (14 May 2016)

For anyone who's interested they were up to witness 67 on Friday 13th.


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2016)

I never look at any horse ads in Kent, just to be on the safe side of not looking at anything dodgy. I feel sorry for legitimate Kent sellers!


----------



## LD&S (15 May 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			For anyone who's interested they were up to witness 67 on Friday 13th.
		
Click to expand...

OMG It must be costing a bloody fortune, I hope they are all found guilty


----------



## Wundahorse (17 May 2016)

I somehow anticipate tax payers will end up burdened by the financial responsibility of this case. I can imagine all parties will insist they have no income to find any prospective fines. If they get a custodial sentence it will still be the state that pays. 
Ms Jurecka is still very much in business in Kent. By all accounts she seems unrepentant.


----------



## whiteroom (17 May 2016)

Indeed, the accused all seem to be merrily going about their business, the question is whether or not is it legitimate! Ms Jurecka is advertising for internal stabling so I guess she is expanding....


----------



## emmafielding (17 May 2016)

They are probably all merrily going about their business without a care or shame, Mr David Smith is for one, gelding several cobs in Shadoxhurst, Ashford on Saturday 14th just gone for CASH in Hand, cobs in Chartham Nr Canterbury last month so he is doing ok even with the Tax man. In court all week & working for cash the weekends, Its a joke witness No68 today


----------



## emmafielding (17 May 2016)

And as for innocent until proven guilty, they should have all assets & stock frozen, suspended from any trading what so ever, As for the Vet suspended from any form of trade, business or practice. Doctors, policemen are fully suspended pending further inquiries etc. Why should they be allowed to trade, work or earn neither gave a dam about anything whilst they were conning or taking advantage, crown court & 68++ witnesses is not for nothing, at the very least l hope the vet rots


----------



## Forum Admin Team (13 June 2016)

Two horse dealers and a vet have been convicted of a &#8220;large-scale fraud&#8221; where they colluded to sell ill and dangerous horses to &#8220;unsuspecting buyers&#8221;.

Aniela Jurecka, 28, Charlotte Johnson, 28, and vet David Smith, 66, were found guilty of conspiracy to commit fraud by false representation today (Monday 13 June) following a 14-week trial at Maidstone Crown Court.

They will be sentenced next month.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/aniela-jurecka-charlotte-johnson-david-smith-guilty-543362


----------



## Alec Swan (13 June 2016)

Well done Admin,  an honourable stance,  very well done indeed.

Alec.


----------



## MrsB (14 June 2016)

Soooo.... we weren't wrong.  We weren't liars.  It's been proven in court that these people were guilty.  And I'm so very glad that justice has been served.


----------



## spottybotty (14 June 2016)

MrsB said:



			Soooo.... we weren't wrong.  We weren't liars.  It's been proven in court that these people were guilty.  And I'm so very glad that justice has been served.
		
Click to expand...

Lets just hope they get  the sentence they deserve.


----------



## Snuffles (14 June 2016)

I very much doubt it.


----------



## benson21 (11 July 2016)

All been sentenced this morning, all receiving 2 1/2 years in prison, serving half of it in prison,and half out on license. So, to all of the people slagging us off, telling us we were liars.....does this prove our point!!!


----------



## YorksG (11 July 2016)

emmafielding said:



			And as for innocent until proven guilty, they should have all assets & stock frozen, suspended from any trading what so ever, As for the Vet suspended from any form of trade, business or practice. Doctors, policemen are fully suspended pending further inquiries etc. Why should they be allowed to trade, work or earn neither gave a dam about anything whilst they were conning or taking advantage, crown court & 68++ witnesses is not for nothing, at the very least l hope the vet rots
		
Click to expand...

Just as an asside, those other professions/jobs are salaried and people are suspended on full pay, self-employed people would not be able to earn a living, which may well be appropriate following a finding of guilt, but is hardly so before any such finding.
I am pleased that these three have been found guilty and hope that assests are seized to at least pay back the money they defrauded others of.


----------



## NooNoo59 (11 July 2016)

Good should all be served in prison but it's better than nothing has smith be struck off now ?


----------



## cobgoblin (11 July 2016)

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/weald/news/horse-drug-scam-trio-jailed-98792/


----------



## Alec Swan (11 July 2016)

cobgoblin said:



http://www.kentonline.co.uk/weald/news/horse-drug-scam-trio-jailed-98792/

Click to expand...

Interesting,  thanks.  Considering that Smith has now been judged and found guilty,  that will leave the door wide open for those unfortunates who were reliant upon his professional services,  and who he failed.  With luck,  the process will bankrupt him,  and rightly so.

Of the other two,  who knows?  If they have no assets,  then Smith will will take the hit.

Alec.


----------



## benson21 (13 August 2017)

And now their appeals have been dismissed! At last, for some people, this nightmare is over.


----------



## frankster (13 August 2017)

I was unaware of the appeal, where was it reported please?


----------



## benson21 (14 August 2017)

https://www.pressreader.com/uk/kent-messenger-maidstone/20170727/282192241054604

fingers crossed this works!!


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2017)

Well done benson21 and all all affected people by hanging in there and seeing this through.


----------



## frankster (21 August 2017)

Exactly...


----------



## emmafielding (8 September 2017)

benson21 said:



https://www.pressreader.com/uk/kent-messenger-maidstone/20170727/282192241054604

fingers crossed this works!!
		
Click to expand...

l have read & is very interesting so thanks for putting the link on here; although sentenced for 21/2 years sadly l have been informed the vet is out, has been since approx. June / July, out on Tag & working on a Kent farm with the animals (not as a vet) as part of the conditions of release; 
Further complaint hearings pending


----------



## Frumpoon (9 September 2017)

At least one of the others is out now as well....


----------



## Sal_E (26 September 2017)

Gutted to hear he got off so lightly. He & his dealer girlfriend of the time pretty much ruined my childhood. If I had any sort of proof I'd have been trying to prosecute them as well! Shame it was all too long ago & I was so massively naive back then... Immoral people.


----------



## emmafielding (9 October 2017)

Sorry for not answering sooner just been so busy. Bless you, well keep an eye on the RCVS site on the hearings section coz things will be happening. I always say what goes around comes around, might take sometime but eventually it bites them. xx


----------



## benson21 (20 January 2018)

Now, I my have this wrong, but i have heard on the grapevine that David Smith is practising again.  Can anyone confirm this???  Wont say any more at the mo, just in case its just rumours!!


----------



## Frumpoon (20 January 2018)

He's on the mrcvs register as practising


----------



## Alec Swan (20 January 2018)

Frumpoon said:



			He's on the mrcvs register as practising
		
Click to expand...

Would that be because of the archaic and slow moving process involved in weighing him off?

Alec.


----------



## Frumpoon (20 January 2018)

No idea

I mean he is in the category of practising as opposed to suspended or similar


----------



## benson21 (22 January 2018)

Its absolutely disgraceful that this man can still practice, after all he has done. Falsifying documents, illegally docking dog tails, and then this case, WHAT HAS THIS MAN GOT OVER THE RCVS?????


----------



## frankster (22 January 2018)

I believe he is, well actually I know it.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 January 2018)

Just seen this...

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/maidsto...angerous-horses-told-to-hand-over-cash-158940


----------



## benson21 (23 January 2018)

A convicted man from Finglesham has been ordered to pay back £59,000 under the Proceeds of Crime Act after he colluded with two women to sell 17 ill and dangerous horses to unsuspecting buyers.

David Smith, 66, of The Street, Finglesham, #Deal , Aniela Jurecka, 28, of Prospect Place, #Collier Street, #Tonbridge, and Charlotte Johnson, 28, of Tollgate Way, #Sandling were all found guilty of conspiracy to commit fraud by false representation and were each sentenced to two-and-a-half-years in prison when they appeared before Maidstone Crown Court on Monday, 11 July 2016.

At a confiscation hearing at Maidstone Crown Court on Thursday 18 January 2018, it was established that Smith had benefited from his criminal conduct by £59,050.00 and he was ordered to pay a confiscation order for the same amount within three months.

The Court found that Jurecka had benefited from her criminal conduct by £105,553.00 and Johnson had benefited by £85,795.00. They also received confiscation orders for £104.96 and £1 respectively.

Detective Inspector Annie Clayton of the Kent and Essex Serious Crime Directorate said: `The total amount confiscated will allow the victims of these frauds to be compensated.

&#8216;This should send a message to offenders that once they have been sentenced, we will continue to investigate any financial gain they have made and will use the available legislation to seize any cash or property obtained through criminal behaviour.&#8217;



This is from Kent police.

I cant believe he is still protesting his innocence!!! And to say he 'quite enjoyed prison'!!!


----------



## ester (23 January 2018)

this stands out



			You don&#8217;t put people like me in prison.
		
Click to expand...

The MRCVS wheels are moving rather slowly it would seem?! Perhaps they had to wait until he was released so that he could appear?


----------



## Cecile (23 January 2018)

He says he wants to retire, maybe he will try to clear his name before that
It will be interesting to see how the RCVS act on this, when they get around to it of course.........

He may say he quite enjoyed prison but I can't say I'd actually believe that


----------



## ester (23 January 2018)

I assume that the only reason he hasn't retired is that he thinks he might need the money?


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2018)

Smith has been previously banned from practice over the illegal docking of dog's tails by the RCVS Disciplinary Board,  so he's hardly likely to rely upon the findings of a High Court Judge in his defence!  It would be interesting to know what aspect of the tail-docking was illegal though &#8212; a strange charge considering that vets are the only ones permitted to carry out the procedure.

I would be beyond surprised if the RCVS fly in the face of a prison sentence,  and one which wasn't successfully appealed.  

I'll admit that his claim that there are plenty of clients who are requesting 'vettings' raised a smile &#8212; now would that be those buying or selling horses,  I wonder! 

Judge Joy seemed to suggest that it was Smith's display of arrogance and disdain towards his clients which was a contributing factor,  and human nature being what it is,  the ire of the Judge is understandable &#8230;&#8230;.. if only Smith had checked with me,  I'd have advised him that 'You don't piss off a Judge - that really is being silly'! 

It seems that the only one with the funds to pay the compensation penalty is Smith.  His co-defendants,  both women had assets of £104 and Nil,  despite the fact that both had modern iPhones.  They will walk away without facing any of the costs which is equally irritating.

Alec.


----------



## Cecile (16 February 2018)

Same individual I assume

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/vet-jailed-fraud-faces-misconduct-charges-644486


----------



## cobgoblin (16 February 2018)

Cecile said:



			Same individual I assume

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/vet-jailed-fraud-faces-misconduct-charges-644486

Click to expand...



Yes, that's the one. They've finally got around to a hearing then.


----------



## Velcrobum (18 February 2018)

I assume he has been released from jail and is now available to appear in front of a disciplinary board.


----------



## emmafielding (18 February 2018)

He is out has been since about 6mths after he was jailed on tag for good behaviour because he was allowed to work on a friends farm. Unbelievable but that's how it goes. Staring again tomorrow RCVS until mid march reported in H&H


----------



## Frumpoon (18 February 2018)

Just how many people and animals do you have to kill and injure to get struck off the rcvs?


----------



## Caracarrie (19 February 2018)

Just an observation from me - I've known of three very substantial frauds at my previous place of work, and I knew all the perpetrators pretty well, and would never have believed it of any of them, particularly the most recent one  - I also knew his wife and some of his family. it was a very meticulous and well-organised operation and had been going on, it turned out, for years.  You might think you know someone inside out, but they can still surprise you, especially when money is involved.


----------



## cobgoblin (20 March 2018)

He has been struck off!


----------



## cobgoblin (20 March 2018)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...ith-struck-off-leaving-horse-die-agony-647258


----------



## Cecile (20 March 2018)

I feel very sorry for the people who have had this hanging over their head for years, that Clydesdale called Grace died 4 years ago, who wants to relive all that 4 years later, these owners must of eat, drunk and lived with all this for far too long
btw its not really any of my business but why has Alec Swan been rubbed out


----------



## Velcrobum (20 March 2018)

Cecile said:



			I feel very sorry for the people who have had this hanging over their head for years, that Clydesdale called Grace died 4 years ago, who wants to relive all that 4 years later, these owners must of eat, drunk and lived with all this for far too long
btw its not really any of my business but why has Alec Swan been rubbed out
		
Click to expand...

Alec has withdrawn from the forum as he has other things to deal with according to a thread somewhere in this forum. (might be in Club House)


----------



## dozzie (24 March 2018)

He is retired. How does striking him off make a difference? It is too late. Harold Shipman was also retired when evidence came to light.

(Not referring to Alec btw!)


----------



## Mule (24 March 2018)

dozzie said:



			He is retired. How does striking him off make a difference? It is too late. Harold Shipman was also retired when evidence came to light.

(Not referring to Alec btw!)
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it's to send a message. It's a deterrent to others. If they didn't strike him off there would be more dodgy characters lining up to do similar. (I'm talking about vets. I don't think deterrence works for the likes of Harold Shipman)


----------



## ester (25 March 2018)

People don't always stay retired, it's not a permanent condition.


----------



## Elsiev321 (25 March 2018)

Cecile said:



			I feel very sorry for the people who have had this hanging over their head for years, that Clydesdale called Grace died 4 years ago, who wants to relive all that 4 years later, these owners must of eat, drunk and lived with all this for far too long

One of the dogs that died was mine. In April it will be four years since he misdiagnosed my dogs condition, he was found guilty of that charge. It took three long years and sadly my Mum passed a few days before the court case. Worst three years of my life and as you rightly say, I ate, drank and lived that fateful day x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsiev321 (25 March 2018)

He said all he wants is to put this behind him and retire :-(


----------



## Elsiev321 (25 March 2018)

It was my dog Smith mis diagnosed, I lived with it for 3 years, absolute nightmare, he was found guilty of 6 charges, has 28 days to appeal then he is struck off for good


----------



## dozzie (27 March 2018)

Yes but it makes be cross that they let vets and doctors continue to practise badly and only seem to strike them off once they have retired. But I guess striking him off now is better than nothing.


----------



## emmafielding (5 May 2018)

He hasn't retired & he is still working, not struck off until pending appeal decision. If & when l think about all what has happen over the last 4 years l get upset & angry, boiling inside. Grace was mine & what he did seriously leaves me lost for words, he took an oath & has broken it so many times. He doesn't care, he is seriously so arrogant & l really am hoping one day his arrogance will bite him hard. l do think he has a mental problem listening & readimg his replies, he thinks he is above the law & any wrong doing. My respect & trust in the veterinary profession & the RCVS has totally been destroyed


----------



## Elsiev321 (5 May 2018)

It was my wee dog that he killed, yes I say killed because the evil man didn't do Diabetes and didn't care basically, he is an arrogant idiot who had no care for his animals just doing devious things to make money, I only hope is is haunted by all the animals he Mistreated and Misdiagnosed, He wont appeal, all he wants to do is to retire and get on with his peaceful life and all the money he has fraudulently earned. I despise the man and hope one day he will get what he deserves ...


----------



## frankster (5 May 2018)

Yeah , right,,,,, he sold an equine practice and no doubt has a good pension. I'd probs be jolly happy...


----------



## frankster (5 May 2018)

Elsiev321 said:



			It was my dog Smith mis diagnosed, I lived with it for 3 years, absolute nightmare, he was found guilty of 6 charges, has 28 days to appeal then he is struck off for good 

Click to expand...

I am so sorry for you beloved dog, and have lost faith with vets from our own experiences, our poor puppy was put through so much .... massive bill and totally unnecessary... also buggered a very good bitch from breeding....


----------



## Elsiev321 (7 May 2018)

Emma, he should not be practising now, if you have any info please let me know as I have a direct link to the RCVS to let them know if he is still trading x


----------



## Elsiev321 (7 May 2018)

Hi there Emma, if you have any details about when and where Smith is practising please let me know as I have a line to report him to the RCVS, his 28 days is well up, to my knowledge he hasn't appealed against the decision so should not be Practising anywhere xx


----------

